# VIDEO: Valtellina Extreme Brevet;Stambecco level:345km+8998 m:Mortirolo,Gavia,Stelvio



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello !
I edited my first cycling video of my bicycle tour that I had this year (1828 km + 39441 m). 
This video is about a hard cycling event (extreme level), that I cycled by my touring bike: *Valtellina Extreme Brevet.*
*The stambecco level was 345 km long with 8998 m heightdiff *with long ad steep ascents in the italian Alps, like Passo Mortirolo, Gavia, Umbrail Stelvio, Forcola di Livigno, Foscagno...
THis is a 12 min long trailer (with english texts in it), while I will edit a longer video about this event (about 35 minutes long):
Have pleasure with it !














Best regards, 
Gábor Györgyi (Hungary) 
All of the climb I ascended can be found here with video url-s:
https://www.gyorgyigabor.hu/GYG_osszes_hago.php


----------

